# grrrrrr, rant



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am so mad. My daughter never goes to the doctor but has been feeling very tired, and unfocused lately. These feelings are not normal for her. She is almost 31, exactly the same age I was when thyroid troubles began. Her doctor insisted it had to be depression. She told him that she was sure it wasn't. She had dropped by work before her appointment. TG. I gave her a list of tests to have run for thyroid troubles. I told her to insist they be run. She told me the doctor ran them mostly to humor her.He did collect a sample for anemia etc. Well, now to wait for her results. Grrrr...:aim33: One nice thing, her results will be e-mailed. Let's hope the ranges will be in there...


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

It amazes me that with so many people I've talked to lately having thyroid troubles that dr.'s still don't consider it more readily. Mine was actually found accidently when they did a CT on my lungs. I guess I was lucky with that as who knows if/when it would have even been discovered. At least the doc agreed to run the tests for you daughter, thankfully. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya'll!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> I am so mad. My daughter never goes to the doctor but has been feeling very tired, and unfocused lately. These feelings are not normal for her. She is almost 31, exactly the same age I was when thyroid troubles began. Her doctor insisted it had to be depression. She told him that she was sure it wasn't. She had dropped by work before her appointment. TG. I gave her a list of tests to have run for thyroid troubles. I told her to insist they be run. She told me the doctor ran them mostly to humor her.He did collect a sample for anemia etc. Well, now to wait for her results. Grrrr...:aim33: One nice thing, her results will be e-mailed. Let's hope the ranges will be in there...


Methinks all doctors are cloned. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! How totally insulting!

Please let us know what transpires.


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

I think my PCP ran my list to humor me as well. I felt good that she didn't refuse them though because I knew they housed a much bigger picture than she was seeing.

She didn't go over any of the results with me, she just referred me to an endo. By the grace of God, I was able to get in before the 7 month waiting list, and without paying the 100 new patient fee! So even though they did it to humor her, at least they will see whats really happening to her.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

ScaredAJ said:


> I think my PCP ran my list to humor me as well. I felt good that she didn't refuse them though because I knew they housed a much bigger picture than she was seeing.
> 
> She didn't go over any of the results with me, she just referred me to an endo. By the grace of God, I was able to get in before the 7 month waiting list, and without paying the 100 new patient fee! So even though they did it to humor her, at least they will see whats really happening to her.


Thank you both! I agree, if she has symptoms, the tests should be run.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

OmGosh, Webster! How frustrating! I don't get it - the more I learn about thyroid issues, the more I totally don't get how doctors can continue to overlook the symptoms!
Hope those results for your daughter come back quickly - be sure and let us know.
Your surgery still schedule in a couple weeks?

DonnaK - same thing happened to me as to you. Docs were looking at something else. Had a PET scan to look more closely at at lung nodule....lung seemed ok, but my thyroid lit up. One thing has lead to another after that. Yeesh!
How are you doing?

Weeble


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I know you think it would be one of the first things they'd look at. It was the last thing they checked for me 20 years ago but the second thing this time!

I will post her results as soon as I know them. Yes, still on 7/28! can't come soon enough for me!

How are all of you doing?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

The daughter received her results. Only TSH was run. It came back at 3.93 without any range. What should we do? She is very tired all of the time. Poor girlie, I want her to be full of energy, she is only 30.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The daughter received her results. Only TSH was run. It came back at 3.93 without any range. What should we do? She is very tired all of the time. Poor girlie, I want her to be full of energy, she is only 30.


Oh, dear...............................I can't believe they only ran the TSH but I have to believe it whether I like it or not.

You know that TSH is high; you have read the posts here. I take it her doctor has no comment? AACE recommends 0.3 to 3.0 and you know that most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less.

And you know the drill.

You daughter really should have all these tests listed.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

This is a shame. You would think the doc could have least run the FREE T4 and FREE T3; ya' know?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh, dear...............................I can't believe they only ran the TSH but I have to believe it whether I like it or not.
> 
> You know that TSH is high; you have read the posts here. I take it her doctor has no comment? AACE recommends 0.3 to 3.0 and you know that most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I feel it is high too. I have seen ranges here as high as 5 for normal. Even so, she is at the high end of normal, and needs some further testing done. I agree, I made sure she asked for the full panel of thyroid testing, and she did but was just tested on TSH only. I've told her most people feel best at 1.0 or under.

Thank you for reaffirming. I will get her to get this done. I have offered to go with her, she cringes at the thought! I want her to feel well. Life is too precious to waste it by not feeling your best! plus, she has a darling 1 year old boy..

Thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

webster2 said:


> Thank you, I feel it is high too. I have seen ranges here as high as 5 for normal. Even so, she is at the high end of normal, and needs some further testing done. I agree, I made sure she asked for the full panel of thyroid testing, and she did but was just tested on TSH only. I've told her most people feel best at 1.0 or under.
> 
> Thank you for reaffirming. I will get her to get this done. I have offered to go with her, she cringes at the thought! I want her to feel well. Life is too precious to waste it by not feeling your best! plus, she has a darling 1 year old boy..
> 
> Thanks again.


And that would be your grandson, of course!!! He would be a darling!!!

I love doctor's that just ignore what the patient has to say and request. Love it!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wrote her an e-mail a little while ago pointing out that I am very concerned about her. I listed all of the blood tests she should have, included a link from AACE on ranges, and I also included her husband on it! She has agreed to go back and get the proper tests done. I get to go with her! Yes, he is my grandson and a wonderful little boy!

Thank you again! :hugs:


----------

